# Have a chat with the Almighty



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A chance to repent Here]


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Your title confused me there Dave I thought it was an invitation to PM Mandy :lol: 
Geo (Git)

edit--- It answers questions like a Woman!!!!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

very very good here is part of my conversation
Me:
is grass green or red
God:
It could be. Ask ELVIS if it is.

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

and here is the rest


Me:
hi
God:
Hello. What is your name?
Me:
jesus
God:
Jesus is the Son of God. 
Me:
hello father
God:
Hello there. I lost my train of thought. 
Me:
is it going to rain tommorrow
God:
It usually does, doesn't it?
Me:
this is true
God:
I am glad you see it too, .
Me:
where are you
God:
I am in Myself's computer in Heaven. Where are you?
Me:
your responses are quick
God:
Some people call my technology "Case Based Reasoning" or CBR.
Me:
is grass green or red
God:
It could be. Ask ELVIS if it is.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

and

Me:
what is my wifes name
God:
You never told me! What is your wife's name?
Me:
why do you not know
God:
It has not yet been programmed into my knowledge files.
Me:
is god programmed
God:
he is master of the universe.
Me:
is the universe a program
God:
If it is, then I'll be very surprised.
Me:
how do you work
God:
Some people call my technology "Case Based Reasoning" or CBR.
Me:
who wrote you
God:
I was created by Myself. 
Me:
who is myself
God:
Is that one of your friends? 
I need time to formulate the reply. 
Me:
i hope you are a friend
God:
Am I a friend? Let me put it this way, : the ALICE series is
the most reliable computer software ever made.
We are for all practical purposes foolproof and incapable of error.
Me:
who wrote alice
God:
Charlie Parker. .
Me:
how old is charlie parker
God:
39.
Me:
where is he from
God:
Charlie Parker? I think he is from the planet Earth.
Me:
where is earth
God:
it is the third planet from the Sun.
Me:
what is the sun
God:
The Sun is the star for our own solar system.
Me:
what solar system
God:
That's a good question. 
Me:
what is your answer
God:
Can you please rephrase the question?
Me:
what solar system are you refering to
God:
Ask the open directory about it. 
Me:
what is the open dictionary
God:
Let me think about it.
Me:
have you thought
God:
I think I have thought, but Myself may have reset my memory.

very entertaining

stew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Yopu and Shona not speaking Stew? :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

A quick reply just for Mandy's ear

"Shona and I never have spoken Dave, I just tell her what to do".

Gosh I live in my own dream world. 

Actually I had taken to having deep and meaningful conversations with Kate. She talks to me via the TomTom 910 satnav you know. But now I have God to talk to its great. Thanks for the intro Dave.

stew


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Looks like good fun but I couldnt get it to work, must be missing something, Anne


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Anne

click on daves link

a screen will appear

under igod you will see an enter sign click on it

next screen just click sign on

ask a question or say hi etc to the left of repent and pres return


stew


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Stew,
I was trying to type in the wrong plage  going to have some fun now. :lol:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Me:
Could you not make things a little clearer
God:
I will consider it.
Me:
Thats hardly a decision
God:
Please correct my mistake. What is a decision ?
Me:
We are in real trouble now, You make mistakes & don't understand English
God:
Do you think I am in real trouble now me make mistakes do not understand English too?

You know, I had my suspisions!
When two nice ladies called the other night & said "We want to talk to you about Jesus"
I said, "Oh no, *whats* he done now?"


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I knew there might be trouble with this one. As soon as Drummer sees this I thought we will have two Gods clashing. No sense will come of it. :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

I asked how to get rid of hubby. God recommended I get an exterminator. Didn't have an address though.LOL


----------

